# Something glorious



## Aquinas (Jan 1, 2011)

My dear brothers and sisters ,

Nothing excites me more than trumpets, strings, and timpani. Call me a walking cliché, but there is a certain ineffable majesty in that sort of music. Naturally, the brass family can be employed in many, many ways with the strings. We need only hear various adagio movements in modern euphonium concerti to know what quiet waters brass can glide over. My purpose here, though, is to find _something glorious_, something... _gloria plenum_! I don't want slow movements, but anything from a majestic andante to a triumphant presto.

You've all experienced the feeling of a brassy finale _in presto_! Everyone who loves classical music can attest to the rush produced in the soul by this explosive tempo. Similarly, we all know the sense of awe that washes over us when an overture marked _molto maestoso_ breaks out. Think of any Haydn finale for the former, and the brass chorale in the fourth movement of Brahms' first symphony for the latter. Doesn't it just soar over the senses like all the galaxies assembled above? 

Can anyone recommend such timpani-, trumpet-filled orchestral music that brings the human spirit to such heights that it would be flattened if dropped? Think of the opening of Händel's _*Dettingen Te Deum*_, or the same composer's _*Music for the Royal Fireworks*_. I want something startling, something shocking!  (Particularly, I am a fan of the Baroque.)

Thank you!


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Some parts of the Mass in B Minor. That's the first thing that comes to mind.

Edit: I won't point you to specific movements. I think it's best to listen to the whole thing or not at all.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah! Baroque with trumpet and timpani? For me it doesn't get much better than the 5th segment of Bach's Cantata No. 80. _"Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott._" lasting until about 3:30 in the video below. If you don't like vocal parts, as many people don't, please give it a chance anyway. It's complex as can be - bewildering almost. And those trumpet trills are almost dissonant and on a quite unexpected chord (to my ears).

I think Bach originally wrote the trumpet parts for oboe, but his son Wilhelm Friedemann who also added trumpets and timpani. It is hard to find it performed this way now with everyone wanting HIP performances.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Webernite said:


> Some parts of the Mass in B Minor. That's the first thing that comes to mind.
> 
> Edit: I won't point you to specific movements. I think it's best to listen to the whole thing or not at all.


"Cum Sancto Spiritu" :trp:

But ultimately it's the voices, not the brass, that make it glorious. 
One of my favorite movements in all of music, actually.


----------



## Sanctus Petrus (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Italian Baroque Trumpet Music;






:trp:


----------

